# Veterans Independance Program



## Grapeshot (21 Sep 2012)

In Chapter 5 of the last budget (Economic Action Plan), the Government announced the following with regards to the VIP:

"The Government will replace the existing contribution agreements for the housekeeping and grounds maintenance components of the Veterans Independence Program (VIP) with annual grants. This will simplify the process for more than 96,000 Veterans, primary caregivers and survivors, who will continue to receive the financial support they need for housekeeping and grounds maintenance services, but will no longer have to obtain, track and submit receipts to be reimbursed. As a result, almost 2.5 million transactions each year related to these reimbursements under VIP will be eliminated.

Has anyone heard from VAC as to how or when this initiative will be implemented?


----------



## dapaterson (21 Sep 2012)

From what I know, VAC is working the issue right now, determining how much the grants wil be, and how/when they will be provided - monthly?  Quarterly?  Annually?

I am certain that they will engage in an information blitz once the changes are to be implemented.


----------



## Future Pensioner (22 Sep 2012)

Grapeshot:


Some info can be found at this link:  http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/salute/article/809

It is from the latest issue of SALUTE - the VAC newsletter.


----------



## Grapeshot (24 Sep 2012)

Future pensioner,

Thanks for the link.


----------



## maniac (5 Dec 2012)

Got my letter today.  it's bi annual payments commencing 2013 and does not start until your anniversary date with VAC  (ie. mine is 29 Oct).


----------



## maniac (1 Feb 2013)

For those released veterans with VIP (the red tape is not been cut as advertized).  When your anniversary date comes up (date provided in your letter in Jan 2013) you will go through another reassessment with VAC and sounds like the results are not favourable to us (most cases - surprised?)

If this happens to you,  here's what I recommend,  

1. call/email the The VAC Ombudsman so they can build a case against VAC with one voice.  They need to know what is happening and that we don't support it.  
2. If you are part of the RCL or other veterans group, start to raise the awareness of what's coming up in this VIP scheme.

http://www.ombudsman-veterans.gc.ca/home-accueil-eng.cfm


----------



## maniac (1 Feb 2013)

If you call before the date of anniversary,  the reassessment starts then.


----------



## evanr67 (12 Feb 2013)

I just got off the phone with my Voc/Rehab Councillor and she confirmed that you will only be advanced the amount of money that you spent last year and that will be the budget after your anniversary date so if you have outstanding services that you haven't completed make sure you do them before your roll over date or they will be gone. I was hoping that the way it would work in the future is that we still had the existing budget that we were pre approved for for but we were only advanced the amount of money we spent and if we needed more we could just claim it after the fact like we can do now. As an example its hard to predict the snow removal required where I live and this year I just did pay per use so if we get more snow next year I'm sol. When I brought that situation up to my Councillor they said for situations like that we could ask for the budget to be increased  but it would have to be done after the fact.


----------



## evanr67 (1 May 2013)

My anniversary date for VIP is coming up on May 20Th is there anyone that has been thru the new system that can advise me of what to expect as far as payment dates or any situation that might affect funding being canceled or just general knowledge of the new system.

Thanks


----------



## krustyrl (1 May 2013)

I'm waiting for some updates from my VAC Case Mgr but there is some major changes that may result in less benefits than you had last year. Case in point: They (VAC) base your 6 month advance on last years usage. In my case, I used VIP while in Trenton and had snow removal as aid to my living. I was subsequently posted to Comox and really couldn't use the snow removal part of my VIP but I am now in Trenton (Jul 12) in an area which is more snow/winter oriented and they say that I didn't use or need snow removal. So my entitlement according to my Jul 12 reassesment said I needed snow removal but no budget because I didn't need to use it the last 2 yrs.  My physical needs are far worse and there is zero in my SR budget (so far).  

Note: I was 3b released in Trenton Jan 13.   Did you hear that Trenton IPSC.... waiting for my flag...STILL.!

Be prepared for a possible cut back in $$ for VIP services and I was told Window cleaning is no longer separate but falls under housekeeping. Just sayin......


----------



## evanr67 (2 May 2013)

Thanks for the update im in Kingston and not sure how it will work out i just had snow removal added to my profile I think I have that covered I didn't realize they went back 2 years. They didn't explain the mew system properly  I have the housekeeping portion looked after its just a few other things Im worried about.


----------



## combatpostie (2 May 2013)

I've just been through this, my anniversary was March 21rst, you get the same amount as last year in two installments. One at anniversay date and the other 6 months later.  The kicker is, I've gotten a letter stating if any changes to the amount (increase for anything) I have til end July to submit revised amounts.  So I went on the grid chart for VAC VIP amounts and selected my region,  I was amazed to see that I was claiming way below what is authorized. To give you an example, I receive $15 an hr for my cleaning lady for 4hrs a week, the range for my region (NCR Outaouais) is $24/hrs.  Here I was telling my cleaning lady I coudn't give her a raise. Same goes for snow removal and grass cutting, there was a $500 difference.  So I sent a letter requesting an upgrade to the rates.  Still waiting for reply, but at least it was sent prior to end July like they demanded.  Make sure you are on top of things.


----------



## evanr67 (2 May 2013)

I see by that PDF you attached that there is a section for furnace is that for yearly maintenance to have then service it. I do that every year anyway maybe it can be added to vip services as far as lawn care I pay a strata or condo fee every month that includes lawn care but Im responsible for shoveling my driveway which I just added this past winter and the amount Im paying him is 200 less than the small driveway they mention in the pdf. Again thank you guys for your responses it clears things up alot more I was trying to make appointments for all  services that I haven't previously covered to avoid losing them because I thought the end date was 20 May for me.


----------



## upandatom (27 Oct 2015)

I know this is bringing up old post but-

What is this program, I do not understand. I was approved for it, (Not for housework but "grounds maintenance") 

What is the general entitlement? How is it rated? I understand 2 payments per year, but where does that come from, who says, or who states
"You will get XXX dollars for this"

My case manager isnt the most accesible by phone, even less in person, and not reachable via email. 

Thanks


----------



## Teager (27 Oct 2015)

These links may help with the rates.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/pdf/rates/vip-nat-rat2015.pdf

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/pdf/rates/vip-nat-rates.pdf


----------



## upandatom (29 Oct 2015)

Teager said:
			
		

> These links may help with the rates.
> 
> http://www.veterans.gc.ca/pdf/rates/vip-nat-rat2015.pdf
> 
> http://www.veterans.gc.ca/pdf/rates/vip-nat-rates.pdf



Thanks, 
I saw those, but what does it entail what are they paying for? Someone to shovel my snow? Mow My lawn?


----------



## Teager (29 Oct 2015)

upandatom said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> I saw those, but what does it entail what are they paying for? Someone to shovel my snow? Mow My lawn?



Yes, it's there for you to pay someone of your choice to shovel your snow and cut your grass or pull weeds from your garden. It's there because VAC knows due to your injury or illness you are unable or would have difficulty in doing that work. It helps you keep your independence in your home. You do not have to show VAC any receipts for the services provided to you. Later on if you feel you have trouble doing household chores you can let them know and your VIP can be re-assessed and have housekeeping added.


----------



## blackberet17 (29 Oct 2015)

What Teager said 

Nothing more for me to add.


----------

